# Summit Archery and Tackle News



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I got a call from my wife. She stopped in there today to get some wax worms, and lo-and-behold, seems they had a fire there. Something in the ceiling.

I'm not sure of damage, or if anyone was hurt, I hope not.

If anyone knows what happened, let us know. 

Hang in there Dave.


----------



## Bowling Jim (May 9, 2007)

I was driving by when the fire truck was leaving. I went by tonight and there was a sign on door closed due to fire. There was a pile of insulation sitting by front of the door. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bowling Jim said:


> I was driving by when the fire truck was leaving. I went by tonight and there was a sign on door closed due to fire. There was a pile of insulation sitting by front of the door. I hope everyone is ok.


Indeed. That place is great and I hope that everything is alright.


----------



## f.o.s.g.m (Jul 10, 2006)

Well nobody was hurt in the fire. The store did sustain severe damage in the back, including structural damage. The insurance company has told me that the store could be shut down for up to four months. Please try to keep us in your thoughts as I am begining to go thru some very trying times. I'll try to keep everyone posted. 

Dave, Owner, Summit Archery & Tackle


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hang in there Dave. I hope things all work out for you in the long run.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dave, A prayer for you
Hope things get worked out for you and soon.
How about the online store setup, Are you ok on that ?


----------

